# I'm failing at integration



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm going to write a book here, I'm sure, I apologize. I'd like to say "thanks" in advance to anyone willing to get through it. 

Well, it's been almost two months with Kiki and I am sad to say I don't think I will be able to integrate her into the family. 

We made a lot of progress (so I thought) but have had some pretty awful setbacks recently. 

I had them eating within sight of each other, swapped areas, sock smells etc. Kiki was comfortable enough and so she decided she wanted out of her room. It's been about two weeks now and everything seemed to be going ok. We've had the typical issues with territory, as expected. 

We live in a split-level ranch. The living areas are all on the second floor, the first floor has the utility room, which is where the cat boxes are located. When Kiki is out of her room she claims this area as hers. She will sleep on the couch down there and I hear her running around, playing with toys. (She is also clawing the carpet, I assume that is her asserting ownership of the area.) Kiki prefers to spend all of her time down there, if she is not in her room. 

The big issue is when Lula and Milo go down there to use the boxes. Kiki will hide in the shadows and then stalk and attack them, fighting them all the way up the stairs. She will then go back downstairs and enjoy her victory. I've tried to be down there so that I can distract her while my other cats use the box, but this does not work. Lula will go after Kiki and they'll fight. Milo is not as brave, so he will get beat up all the way upstairs. This has only been getting worse now. Milo is avoiding the downstairs entirely and Lula has been pooping on the sofa that Kiki sleeps on. This has been a daily thing for the last few days. I am sure that Lula is fine and this is her way of trying to assert ownership over Kiki's newly claimed territory. (Kiki is still being locked up in her bedroom while I am at work.) 

The past two evenings I have not been able to get Milo to come out from underneath the kitchen table. I have been carrying him downstairs to relieve himself (this is a cat that normally hates to be carried.) This evening, I noticed that he just seems depressed. He does not play with Da Bird - and sits staring down the hall towards Kiki's room, or at the stairs as if she is there. I carried him downstairs and he used the box right away and then Kiki came into the utility room. I picked Kiki up and Milo went to make his escape - Kiki jumped out of my arms and went full speed ahead after Milo. She had him on the stairs attacking him. (I could kill my fiance for not telling me he opened Kiki's door!) I intervened because she had a hold of Milo. I didn't yell - I just grabbed Kiki and took her to her room. She bit me pretty bad on the hand several times before I could get her in there. (I broke a cat-fight rule - so I only blame myself - boy did that hurt!) 

I guess I am at the point where I feel defeated. Milo, my super friendly lover-boy, has changed into a big scaredy-cat. He doesn't greet me anymore, look for lovins', go to bed with us anymore, and has been waiting for me to take him down in order to use his box. My fiance absolutely does not want a litterbox upstairs - which was my first suggestion when he noticed Milo acting funny about going downstairs. 

I have Kiki scheduled to get spayed in two weeks on my scheduled week-day off of work, but am going to switch things around to try for next week. In the meantime I'm going to have to keep Kiki in her room, as much as I hate the thought. 

My fiance wants me to give her back to my brother, but is willing to wait until I get her spayed in order to do so. I feel so horrible about this situation. It just seems to me that she might be one of those "one cat" kind of kitties (she was ok at my brother's house with her son and his two dogs though.) 
Not to mention, we are getting married in June and will be gone on the honeymoon for 10 days after. The way things look now - there's no way I can enjoy being away knowing that we could have major issues going on in the house. 

I am heartbroken at the thought of giving up. My fiance is very upset - he doesn't think it is very fair to Milo for him to be so uncomfortable in the house that he used to love so much. (I forgot to mention, Milo started "spraying" too.) 

I guess the big question I have is if she will calm down after her surgery. I am thinking the fear in Milo might be too far gone at this point that even if she is a "new cat" after healing - he might provoke more attacks by showing fear.

What a mess. :sad2


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

That sure does sound like a dilemma. As much as I don't like to give up either, sounds like things are not looking very good for everyone. May I ask why your brother gave Kiki to you?


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I offered to take her because I knew he did not have the time, or money to get her fixed. He is a single dad with two boys. 

He found her as a kitten and she lived with him for over a year. She was an indoor/outdoor cat and ended up pregnant. He found a home for her two other kittens but still has one left, a male. (I'm waiting on the certificate for a low cost neuter for the little guy.)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

suzieqt, is there any way you can move one of the litter boxes to an area where Kiki doesn't spend much time? As unpleasant sounding as it is to keep litterboxes on the main living floor, it's probably less unpleasant than cleaning up after a cat sprays or poops - I've had both issues recently as well.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have pleaded with the fiance, and so far he is not budging. The only other place to have the cat boxes would be in the main living area - it's kind of an open floor plan so it's the kitchen, living room and dining room. He absolutely refuses to have a cat box where "he eats." Milo hasn't been going crazy spraying, thank goodness, he seems to only do it when he has been challenged by Kiki in some way. 

Last week I had a bunch of crinkly packing paper on the floor that him and Lula were going bonkers in and when he and I came up from downstairs he promptly walked over to it and proceeded to "spray" all over it. I put that in quotes because it isn't the typical smelly spray that most people associate with male cats - it's not very smelly at all - just him squirting out urine I guess. He always was a "phantom sprayer" though. I have 2 gallons of Anti-Icky Poo left from when my Mow cat was in her final days of CRF so I've been able to clean it up without a problem. I have a thick blanket on the couch downstairs now too, with plastic underneath in the area Lula has been leaving her gifts for Kiki which is helping with the cleanup (and the fiance.) 

I know it's important to accommodate Lula and Milo during this time, unfortunately my fiance was not raised with "animals inside the house" and it's been a challenge to try to get him to understand cat behavior to begin with. (He thinks I should just have thrown Kiki into the household and "let them all sort it out" from the get go." *sigh* My only other option is to keep them separated when I am not home, be conscientious of her whereabouts when I am home and hope that she calms down some after she gets spayed. 

I really don't want to give her back to my brother, she's bonded with me a bit and is such a sweet girl when she is in her room, and when she doesn't see the other cats.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you're having issues too, Spirite. :|


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You have to add two litterboxes upstairs. Even if it's just temporary. Tell your boyfriend to get over it. If you don't want to see them, put the litterbox in a cabinet where it won't be in full view (we use random free craigslist cabinets and cut holes in the side for the kitties to enter...buffet's, stereo cabinets, blanket chest...or put them under end tables with a tablecloth over the table). It doesn't have to be a living room, put it in the bedroom....but add them upstairs.

Once everyone is sharing space, Kiki might stop defending the valuable space downstairs...it will lose value. Regardless, hope you went to the Dr. for antibiotics for those bites. Cat bites are bad and can get infected quickly. My sister was in the hospital recently for a bite. Had to stay 4 days on IV antibiotics because the oral ones she got right away (same day as bite) weren't cutting it.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Kittys Mom said:


> You have to add two litterboxes upstairs. Even if it's just temporary. Tell your boyfriend to get over it. If you don't want to see them, put the litterbox in a cabinet where it won't be in full view (we use random free craigslist cabinets and cut holes in the side for the kitties to enter...buffet's, stereo cabinets, blanket chest...or put them under end tables with a tablecloth over the table). It doesn't have to be a living room, put it in
> the bedroom....but add them upstairs.
> 
> Once everyone is sharing space, Kiki might stop defending the valuable space downstairs...it will lose value.


I am going to put the litterboxes in the other bedroom, it's right next to Kiki's room. Hopefully this will help with the issue. I know he won't go for a litterbox in the main area, but this should not be an issue. Frankly, if it is - too bad, that room is not utilized for anything else at this point.



Kittys Mom said:


> Regardless, hope you went to the Dr. for antibiotics for those bites. Cat bites are bad and can get infected quickly. My sister was in the hospital recently for a bite. Had to stay 4 days on IV antibiotics because the oral ones she got right away (same day as bite) weren't cutting it.


I have my monthly appt. with my doctor tomorrow, thank goodness. She got me really good. My hand was throbbing all night, I had to get out of bed at 4 a.m. to take prescription strength ibuprofin. In the meantime I am applying neosporin. It's already swollen pretty bad. I was wondering if my doctor will report Kiki for the bite? I was worrying about this all night. I'm sure it's different with cats than it is with dogs.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

suzie, is the rabies vaccination required where you live? If you're not sure, it might be worth researching that before you see the doctor. If Kiki is up to date on her rabies shot, then I don't think you have anything to worry about. But if you have proof of vaccination, maybe you should bring it just in case. 

That looks awfully painful, and I'm sure your doctor is going to put you on antibiotics. My cat bit me many years ago, at the vet, and although I had no swelling or anything, they still made me take antibiotics. I don't remember if they had to report it. I don't think so, because they knew she was up-to-date on her shots. But if it gets much worse tonight though, you might want to consider going to a hospital to be on the safe side. I don't want to scare you - it's not like I think there's anything going on, but better to be safe than sorry. 

Hang in there!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzie, 
RUN! Don't walk to your Doctor! 
I had a bite I didn't think to much about...one little puncture, on each side of a knuckle, I was soaking it...
Two weeks later, that finger was getting opened up at the Doctors! 
I was told I was lucky, that I'd keep my finger...
It doesn't bend now, but at least I have it!
Cat bites aren't something to fool around with!
Sharon


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I just got her shots last month, so she is up to date and registered with the county but IL requires a 10 day quarantine for observation after a reported bite. I have her scheduled to get spayed next Friday. 

I have an appt. tomorrow to see the doctor. I am hoping he won't report this.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've never had a problem with bites being reported. Just make sure you say it was not an unprovoked bite. I would go to the urgency room. You need antibiotics ASAP. Yesterday would have been better.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok. I'm done freaking out. It looks like she will be allowed home confinement for 10 days because she is up to date on her rabies shots, and has been living with me for more than 30 days. I would not have forgiven myself if she had to be quarantined at the vet, or public health dept. I know better than to get involved in cat fights. :neutral:

So far tonight she has been out of her room and all has been quiet...I just hope it stays this way. 

I could not get in to see my doc today, unfortunately. We have a very terrible ER here, so I am going to wait to see him tomorrow. 

What a mess.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Whew, glad to hear not only that she's up to date on shots, but that at worst (if your doctor reports it), she'll have a 10-day at-home quarantine. Whether your doctor reports it or not will depend in part on your doctor and in part on whether he's required by law to report the bite. 

In some places (the laws may differ from one county, or maybe one city, to the next), doctors are required to report all animal bites, regardless of the situation. I know two people whose perfectly healthy, clearly not rabid, cats were euthanized after they had bitten someone because they weren't UTD on their rabies shots. In one case the person who was bitten was the cat's owner, and in the other case, it was a friend of the cat's owner. Both of them said that they had provoked the bite, and in the case of the cat's owner being bitten, the cat had a vet appt. that week to get her rabies shot. But it didn't matter.  The woman whose friend was bitten was a neighbor, and she said both her friend and the doctor felt absolutely awful, but the doctor was legally bound to report the bite. It's a question of liability for the doctors. 

I hope the pain is manageable, but please do consider an ER visit if your hand continues to swell, or if you start to feel unwell. Even a terrible ER can be better than no ER if you really need one!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Like Spirite says, I think it varies from state to state, some have to report it...
Soak your hand in HOT water, with Epsom salts added...it'll help with any pain, until you get to the Doctor. 
I know a lot of people don't want to vaccinate...and there is such a thing, as over vaccination...
But, to me, having proof, that your cat or dog has been vaccinated against Rabies...is THEIR lifesaver!
Let us know how it go's! 
Sharon


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope there's no issue since I have thoroughly derailed my OP topic. 

I just took my temp, I'm at 97.1 so that's a plus. I think I'll be ok for tonight, I just soaked with hot water and epsom salt. I'm not ready to sit in the ER for 10 hours just to be sent home with the wrong type of antibiotics - they're that bad here. 

I just read conflicting information on animal bites for IL - this one states quarantined at a facility. Good grief.

I am almost positive my Dr. will be required to report it, it was silly of me to even think about asking him not to. I have a very good relationship with him since I'm required to see him monthly for treatment, it's almost as if he's a friend.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

You all are so right. I am so glad that I took her in when I did. I was hesitant because I wanted to wait until she was more comfortable here before I did - the tapeworms really made me push the issue. If she did not have those tapeworms, I would be looking at a much worse situation with her. 

Now my only dilemma is being able to fix her after she's been reported as a biter. I'm thinking I'll have to call the vet and reschedule again (I just moved her spay up today.) I suppose if she has to wait another two weeks it's not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I actually had to go back to your original post to remember what the topic was! 

As for the conflicting info, you might try checking your municipality and your county. I'm pretty sure that laws can vary even within one state. 

I hate to say that I was actually thinking of telling you to lie to the doctor...tell him it was a stray who tried to get in - except he probably knows you have cats? 

Getting back to your original question, so Kiki is about 1.5 years old? You may have already mentioned this elsewhere, but have you tried calming collars on all 3 kitties, and Feliway diffusers in the utility room and in Kiki's room?


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't think he knows I have cats. We always talk about politics, homeopathics and work. 

Yep, she is about 1 1/2. I had two Feliway diffusers in for about a month - they "seemed" to do ok but both had a burning smell and I discovered were leaking all over the place. 

I was able to nail down some of the more recent aggression I am seeing lately. Last Friday the fiance left Kiki's door open with the two gates up while we went to work. I was not aware of this but he did this on Thursday too. Apparently on Friday when he came home she was out of her room - having climbed the gates. (He told me this when we were having a discussion about the recent change in behaviors in the cat dynamics.) 

I can only guess that she was out all day Friday and must have chased Milo and Lula from the boxes. Since then Lula has been chasing Kiki into her room in the evening (even going into her room after her which she didn't do before) and Milo has been staying under the table, and fearful on the stairs. 

I am hoping that this will settle down a bit now that there's no chance she will be out without supervision. I didn't get a chance to put the boxes in the other bedroom tonight, but hope to get that done by the end of the week. 

I'm still holding on to hope. She goes in for a spay next Friday, if she is not ordered under quarantine. I'll look for the collars - I suppose it won't hurt for them to wear necklaces that could potentially help them feel more relaxed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know, but I would think that spaying would definitely help with her need to claim and defend a territory. I saw Sentry calming collars at my local pet store yesterday - while I was there buying a Feliway diffuser...Yikes. Not happy to hear that yours leaked, or that they had a burning smell.  So far, I haven't noticed anything, but I'll be keeping an eye out. I have a NurtureCalm collar but haven't been able to get it on my wriggly one. 

I've also read here that a drop of vanilla between the shoulder blades could be calming. There are also all sorts of liquids and pills and chews that are supposed to be calming. I used Rescue Remedy years ago, but I didn't find it did anything. The most helpful calming aid I've found are pheromone sprays, but the effects are very short-lived. 

Maybe you can use your fiance's boo-boo as leverage to get him to accept a litterbox up in the bedroom - you know, since he's the one who made it possible for Kiki to get out...he should give her another chance, he shouldn't be upset by the box, etc. A little guilt trip. :mrgreen:

I am positively evil tonight. 

Good luck at the doctor's office tomorrow (it could have just as easily been a stray...).


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree on the stray. 

The litterboxes are going into the other bedroom. I didn't ask, I told him - this was not up for debate. We have 3 bedrooms here and it's just the two of us - Milo and Lula can have one, Kiki can have the other.  

Thanks for the luck, I hope I won't need it. I feel ok so far. Oddly enough my body temperature dropped to 95. It could be the menopause, anemia or one of the "many other" issues fiance reminded me about. 

Evil is necessary sometimes....  Good night Spirite. I'm going to load up on Ibuprofin and get some rest. I've got some collars to hunt down tomorrow.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good News. 

My Doctor said he was not going to report the cat. He said if it was not my cat it would be another story. 

Prescribed antibiotics. Have an appt. with a hand specialist tomorrow. The swelling increased overnight and spread. The entire top of my hand is swollen and so is the base of my two fingers palm side. He wanted to get me into the specialist today but they were all in surgery.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It's great that you're adding more litter boxes, but you need to be careful and aware of HOW you do it. If there's a single hallway that leads to the rooms that have litter boxes then it is fairly likely she'll just switch to guarding that hallway.

You need to have litter boxes with two completely different routes to reach them, or guarding is still going to be a possibility.

Also, you need to try and increase your positives. If you haven't already been doing this, a few times a day give them all treats as close to together as you can. If Kiki is still locked up then do it right outside her door, slip the treats to her under the door, or baby gates, and the other cats get them right there. That way they'll associate each other with very good things.

Daily play times are also going to be a must for all the kitties. 15 minutes a day or so, at least. Kiki (being young) might need 2 sessions a day to wear out her energy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzie,
Glad the Doctor isn't going to report the bite!
If your hand is that swollen, you DEFINITELY need to see the Specialist...ASAP!
I ended up on three different antibiotics for almost two months!
And my finger had to be cut open, to try and get a bunch of nasty stuff out!
My bite was by my knuckle...the infection got into the bone....that's why so much damage was done!

What Librarychick says about the boxes, is very true! The boxes have to be spread around...if you've got a 'Guard' cat!!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I'm glad to hear that he won't report your kitty. I'm sure that must be a huge relief! Now you can focus on taking care of yourself and your hand. It's good that you're able to see the hand specialist tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the antibiotics will be enough to bring the swelling down and that that'll be the end of it!

I'm also, of course, keeping my fingers crossed that moving the litterbox will help to calm things and that Kiki's behavior will change after her spay. I'll bet you can't wait...


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Sharon and Spirite. I am relieved, I just hope the hand specialist won't report either. 

The first two photos are from this evening, 

















Here's my right hand just for perspective. I have small, bony hands. My ring size on my left ring finger is 4 1/4. 









The boxes are going to be a challenge. The bedrooms in the house are all at the same end of the hallway, so as was pointed out earlier, Lula and Milo would have to go right next to Kiki's room in order to access the other bedroom. I suppose she can only guard one place at a time and I seem to think she will be keeping the downstairs. I think it will be a good idea to have boxes upstairs anyway. 

So far this evening everything has been quiet. Kiki is out of her room and was just sitting in the entryway to the living room where we're sitting hanging out. Lula is on her cat tree sleeping, and Milo watched her from under the table. No hisses, or issues. 

I've been playing with all of them every evening. I usually play with them until they start flopping down and Kiki always takes longer than Milo or Lula. 

When this incident happened, I had only been home from work for less than an hour, I was in the middle of making dinner, playtime is always after dinner. 

We are going to look for the calming collars tomorrow evening. I think the Petco should have what we are looking for. 

I am very anxious to get her spayed, but I'm not going to expect too much, or an instant change. 

I feel like if we just keep trying, eventually they will all learn to tolerate and accept each other in all areas of the house. I am not throwing the towel in just yet.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness suzieqt, I'm sorry to say it, but your hand looks awful, and it must be really painful.  Thank goodness you were able to start antibiotics today. When is your appointment tomorrow? 

Interesting that Kiki was sitting in the entryway. Was Milo under a table in the living room or elsewhere? Either way, she was preventing him from coming or going. 

If you have a litterbox upstairs, is there a way that you can block the entry/exit to the utility room for a certain number of hours per day so that Kiki's down there while Milo and Lula regain some confidence by being able to move freely around the second floor? Like maybe a pile of storage containers or boxes weighted down?

If that's not possible, then maybe keep Kiki in her room with the door closed for x number of hours. But they'd still know she was in there, so I'm not sure that would help.
:|


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am worried that your hand not looks reddish too! Make sure you get to the specialist please.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

The hand is definitely painful. This isn't the first time that Kiki bit me but I now know the difference between a "warning" bite and an "I mean business" bite. It's definitely not anything to mess around with and a good warning for all as to how bad cat bites can be. The actual puncture wounds look so small and insignificant, this has turned out to be anything but. My apt. is at 1:50 tomorrow afternoon. I keep thinking he's just gonna look at it and have me wait a few more days for the antibiotics to do their thing. 

Kiki has been back two more times tonight to sit in the entryway to the living room. The dining room and living room are really just one big room, so Milo was under the table and in full view of Kiki - she knew he was there too. She wasn't blocking Milo, he was not interested in coming out from the table. She sits for a few minutes, looks over at me and when she leaves she turns around so slowly and starts walking toward the bedrooms almost in slow motion. I see it as her way of not making a sound. Lula has actually run down the hall twice, but I can't figure out of she chased Kiki at all because Kiki hasn't let out any screams and Lula just casually comes walking back like nothing happened. Yesterday Kiki was in the hallway and she meowed loudly a few times. This was the first time she meowed outside of her room and it was much louder than ever before. I took this as a sign of her being a little more comfortable, maybe feeling like this is her home too. I was actually trying to brainstorm for a way to block the utility room door but still allow access to it for potty needs. There is no way for me to block off access to any other part of the downstairs while still allowing access to the utility room, unfortunately. Milo and Lula seem to know that Kiki might be down there when we are home. It was like this before last Friday. I think they are starting to feel a little comfortable now since we have made sure Kiki is not out when we are not home. Milo has come out from under the table more, but he goes back there to relax and nap still. I think all of us are feeling a little better since the situation is back under control. 

I am still going to get the calming collars though.

Spirite, I read some reviews on the Feliway diffusers where people had the same experience as me with the burning smell and leaking. Luckily, I kept the boxes. I intend to write the company about them. They got really hot, and when I touched the plastic part it was covered in the feliway oil. One of the two actually leaked all down the wall and onto carpet. I wonder if there is just a quality issue with some of them, or if this is a result of a design flaw. 

Sharon - How was your finger? I wonder if there is anyway for me to know if this infection has gotten into the bone? The deepest punctures are the ones right at the base of my fingers - where the knuckle and joints are located.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzie,
Chances are, you're going to fare a lot better than I did! You've been pretty quick to get to the Doc's and get started on antibiotics...
IF...I would have got in, when I wanted to, I would have probably been fine...:banghead:

The problem with cat bites, is they are like hypodermic needles, because of that, the surface skin closes quickly, and any germs/bacteria is trapped inside, where it festers.

If you have any epsom salts, you can make a hot water soak for your hand.
Sharon


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Sharon, that's good to know. I'm glad you are all healed up. I'm positive the specialist will want to see how I respond to the antibiotics.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How is your hand/arm? I had a cat bite that started like that and 12 hours later I was on a morphine drip in ER. Within a few days they were talking amputation because the infection has spread so alarmingly fast and my arm was the size of my thigh. TRUST me, not a pretty sight. A week later I was discharged from the hospital (with my arm intact), but I was out of action for weeks afterwards.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, that sounds awful, Marcia. I'm glad you were able to keep all of your parts.

So far this morning most of the redness has gone away but I noticed it is still very red around my knuckle area. The swelling did go down some too, however I noticed that my wrist area is now a little swollen. I am able to wear my engagement ring, it's a little more snug than normal - but an improvement nonetheless. 
















I am also experiencing some "tingling" sensations in my fingers and my wrist, I am guessing that the swelling is putting pressure on my nerve. I also have a new kind of pain - it's more of an ache in my thumb joint, wrist joint and two finger joints. I am leaving to see the specialist in a little bit, so I hope to have a better understanding of whats going on after that visit. 

Sharon is right, I probably will fare ok since I was quick to get in to see the Dr. I waited two days and in hindsight I am thinking that had I moved my apt. up by a day I most likely would have been able to minimize the swelling and redness. 

I am still shocked at how quickly an infection from a cat bite can progress. I've always heard the warnings about getting involved in cat fights and really never thought anything of it - I've been bitten a few times, but never this hard. This is a hard lesson to learn, that's for sure.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and concern. I will never take a cat bite lightly again. 

I'll post an update after I see the specialist this afternoon.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

suzieqt, how did things go? I'm hoping to hear some good news from you.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

First time on the Mobil site... Different. 

Hi Spirited!

I was just logging in to give you all an update. 

The hand specialist cut open my knuckle, drained it, cut out the infected skin, flushed it and packed it with gauze. 

He said I was lucky, any more time without treatment and the infection would have spread more and required a hospital stay. The antibiotics We're working on the rest of the hand but cannot reach the joint at the wound site., hence the procedure. 

He's confidant that this should take care of it. 

Oddly enough, the numbing medication he injected caused my body to go berserk which resulted in a full blown panic attack, I thought i was having a heart attack. 

He also said he had a lot of patients in today for animal bites. "There must be a sale on bites today." 

So, I'm on the road to recovery. Follow up appt. Next Friday. 

Moral of the story: do not take cat bites lightly, ever.


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

Autocorrect is not my friend. Sorry.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Owee! So no wonder the knuckle was still red. But whew, thank goodness you did see him today - otherwise, you might have ended up in 10cats or Marcia's situation.  Has the swelling gone down now that the knuckle's been drained and flushed? Is it less painful, or is it just a new kind of pain because of the procedure on the knuckle? Anyway, it's great that he's sure the procedure and the antibiotics will take care of it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzie,
That's what happened to my finger...it had to be cut open and cleaned out...
It's also why I have a finger I can't bend now....
At least, I still have a finger!
Follow everything your Doctor tells you!
So glad you got in when you did!
Sharon


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

spirite said:


> Owee! So no wonder the knuckle was still red. But whew, thank goodness you did see him today - otherwise, you might have ended up in 10cats or Marcia's situation.


I could not agree with you more Spirite. I am so glad I went in! I'm the person that always has a hard time justifying a trip to the doctor. 5 years ago I slipped on some stairs while I was taking my trash to the dumpster in the apartment complex I was living in. I lived alone at the time. When I fell back I put my elbow out to catch my fall and ended up hyper-extending the elbow joint and tearing all the ligaments in my arm. I crawled back into my apartment and cried like a baby, but I never went to the doctor. I still cannot fully bend my arm. It was a horrible injury. I guess I am stubborn. 



spirite said:


> Has the swelling gone down now that the knuckle's been drained and flushed? Is it less painful, or is it just a new kind of pain because of the procedure on the knuckle? Anyway, it's great that he's sure the procedure and the antibiotics will take care of it.


I'm not sure yet about the swelling. They covered it in a sterile gauze pad and wrapped it up in an ace bandage. I was instructed to keep it wrapped for 36 hours after which I am supposed to take the gauze packing out, rinse the would with peroxide and then squeeze it 3 times until it bleeds and then dress it again. He said that this will allow it to start healing up. He told me that if the scar becomes painful, or is too puffy I should go back in and he will cut it open again to remove some of the scar tissue and try again, ugh. 

The pain is definitely more pronounced. I'm still feeling the tingling in my thumb but this could be from the pressure caused by the packing he put in there. It has about a foot long strip of gauze stuffed in the incision! (Reminds me of the magic trick with the handkerchief!) He gave me a prescription for painkillers and so far they are helping. 

Yes, thank goodness for antibiotics and his willingness to be proactive in this situation rather than reactive.



10cats2dogs said:


> Suzie,
> That's what happened to my finger...it had to be cut open and cleaned out...
> It's also why I have a finger I can't bend now....
> At least, I still have a finger!


I thought of you when I was having this done, Sharon. I imagined that this was exactly what you had described to me. It's unfortunate you can't bend your finger now - I might have gotten lucky with the location of the bite on mine - I don't think I will have an issue with bending. (finger crossed!) 



10cats2dogs said:


> Follow everything your Doctor tells you!
> So glad you got in when you did!
> Sharon


For sure, Kelly is already fully aware of what I can/cannot do and he is a stickler for following direction, so I have no choice. (He does not want to have to wash dishes any longer than he has to, or do the cat boxes, cooking, laundry, etc. ha ha. 

Thank you both for your kind words and support. It's all downhill for me as far as the bite goes. Now I just have to get the cats to start acting like family and it all will have been worth it! 

Oh - and this doctor didn't ask about Kiki at all - she will not be reported. I can get her fixed next week as planned.


----------

